# Cattleya walkeriana var coerulea 'Manhatten Blue'



## bigleaf (Nov 10, 2016)

Cattleya walkeriana var coerulea 'Manhattan Blue'

It is 50F this morning. I forgot I left this outdoor. Long overdue to bloom.


----------



## adiaphane (Nov 10, 2016)

Oooh that's a nice flower! Fragrance?


----------



## RandyT (Nov 10, 2016)

Nice one Peter! Growing very well, good job!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2016)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stone (Nov 10, 2016)

Beautiful healthy plant and lovely flower!


----------



## AdamD (Nov 10, 2016)

Great flowers and well grown!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 10, 2016)

Beautifully grown plant, Peter.


----------



## abax (Nov 10, 2016)

Perfection, Mr. Lin, just perfection.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 11, 2016)

That actually looks 'bluish'!


----------



## bigleaf (Nov 11, 2016)

Thank you all. Oh my goodness, I bought this as a tiny seedling back in 2004 from Carmela Orchids. Catalog ID is T2947. I had help earlier this year so we repotted some Cattleya into orchidata bark. 

Flower does have a nice fragrance.

I have couple seedlings of C Brazilian Jewel (walkeriana 'Edward' X nobilior v coerulea 'Pledge'). Let's hope that they don't take this long to bloom.

I like to try a few non-phals and be surprised with their flowers years from now. At the moment I'm building my Bulbophyllum collection.


----------



## e-spice (Nov 11, 2016)

Very nicely grown and pretty!


----------



## bigleaf (Nov 21, 2016)

Thank you everyone

Now I have two flowers. The fragrance is just amazing. It fills up entire foyer


----------



## naoki (Nov 21, 2016)

Very pretty. Do you grow it along Phals (warm year around)?


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 21, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## bigleaf (Nov 22, 2016)

naoki said:


> Very pretty. Do you grow it along Phals (warm year around)?



Yes, this is kept with my phalaenopsis. However, I left this plant outdoor this September. And surprise to find it flowering now.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 23, 2016)

Too bad your greenhouse isn't next to the airport, I'll be flying through Dallas airport next Friday (from El Paso to philly)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 25, 2016)

Very nice.. I think this plant is a good example showing that walkeriana can produce spikes from the top of the bulbs, and not straight from the rhizome.


----------

